# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met Roken - E-Sigaretten Markt

## alonbrand

Hi Guys,

I am a regular reader of this forum and i decided to share a nice article that i found about the e-cigarettes trend. i dont know if its the right place to place it, but i think that the info is really eye opening..and it actually helped some people i know to neglect the cigarette smoking habits...this trend is getting more and more popular in Amsterdam, where i live  :Smile: 

"I believe that e-cigarettes are a viable category and will continue to grow with the major brands rising to the top  with Lorillard purchasing blu, some validity has been added to the category." This was the response of just one of the tobacco retailers and wholesalers interviewed for Wells Fargo Securities' "Tobacco Talk" survey, according to analyst Bonnie Herzog, but the sentiment was shared by many.


The May 17, 2012, survey results had 73.1% of the respondents believing that e-cigarettes are not simply a fad, but a lasting "trend," similar to the energy drink phenomenon...."

Source : www.blackswanecig.nl

feel free to leave comments in Dutch, i can understand it,and it will be a good practice anyways

have a great holiday season !!

----------

